# Field and Stream deer tattoo contest



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

if you go to the field and stream website you can click on the deer tattoo link and see all of the entry pics. i think there were 65 of them. some were pretty good some were pretty bad.i liked the abstract type tattoos the best. the portrait type tats sometime didnt look all that great. here is one of my favs


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/26/2009)*if you go to the field and stream website you can click on the deer tattoo link and see all of the entry pics. i think there were 65 of them. some were pretty good some were pretty bad.i liked the abstract type tattoos the best. the portrait type tats sometime didnt look all that great. here is one of my favs


I saw a chick at Crab Island with a buck mark just above her buttocks! Both looked pretty nice!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *69Viking (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (7/26/2009)*if you go to the field and stream website you can click on the deer tattoo link and see all of the entry pics. i think there were 65 of them. some were pretty good some were pretty bad.i liked the abstract type tattoos the best. the portrait type tats sometime didnt look all that great. here is one of my favs
> ...


The tattoo or her buttocks:doh...or both.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (7/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (7/27/2009)*
> ...


heck yea!!


----------

